# please please help, really worried????



## 95 altima gxe (Jul 21, 2008)

about three ddays ago i noticed my brake light was on, on my dashboard.. i have a 95 altima gxe auto. so the only time my brake lgiht came on is if i had my e-brake on, but as soon as i put it lever down the light went away. please help why is it staying on all the time. do the pads need changing or are the back brakes connected with the parking brake, i have disc brakes. on all 4!!! please please please helpppp...


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds like you might need brakes. Check the brake fluid level in the master cylinder, should be at the "MAX" line. If not at the line, check those brakes...all 4!


----------



## 95 altima gxe (Jul 21, 2008)

well the fluid is fine, and i just replaced the front and back brakes about 5 months ago, what i am wondering is how is the e-brake set up, is it set up where the back brakes are part of the e-brake system or is it a whole different set pads or something???


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

95 altima gxe said:


> well the fluid is fine, and i just replaced the front and back brakes about 5 months ago, what i am wondering is how is the e-brake set up, is it set up where the back brakes are part of the e-brake system or is it a whole different set pads or something???


The parking brake lever when pulled makes the rear brakes go on to hold the car. I'd check to make sure the parking brake lever is going down all the way.

I was going to mention the brake fluid reservoir also. It could be the sensor for the brake fluid level is bad.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

I have 99 sentra gxe and i had the same thing but to be honest i dint pay much attention and one day i took my car to change the oil. it went away after i got the oil change.... im not sayin it will work with you im just sayin it was the wierdest thing i have ever seen....


----------



## xgrave (Aug 11, 2007)

check your brake lights, this happened to my girlfriend once....worth a try


----------



## 95 altima gxe (Jul 21, 2008)

well it wasnt my brake lights, all of them lit up. i think it just maybe a sensor or something really simple, because the pads are brand new, so im guessing its a sensor


----------

